# my new wardrobe grow



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not quite done, need to block light leaks around the door and add another fan on the top shelf.  Initial testing with only one of the sunblazes going and it got to 90 F pretty fast, so i added a 80 mm computer fan for intake, exhaust is a 120 mm computer fan that seems to be pushing alot of air out.  I think my problem initially was lack of intake those three pvc pipes are 1.25 in evidently 3 is not nearly enough, although my goal is to have a slight negative pressure in the box.

man i always have these articulate posts laid out in my head but when it comes to typeing i **** so bear with me.

well here some picks lemme know what yah think. if i can figure out how to post the pics that is, never have figured out resizing pics to date well here goes.

the last two is the closet i had set up that was perfect then my damn roomate who gave me the idea in the first place decided it wasn't for him, soooo thats why i now have this ultra stealth wardrobe, well once its finished anyways.

i'm going to add some screen to scrog with have the screen but this won't be a scrog yet hehe two measly stress beans in the same jiffy pot woot.

the babies are from some of the worst mexican brick i've ever had, im just practisin with them so i don't kill the good stuff once i get it.

oh yah any ideas on how i can make the lights go up and down easy? the only thin i can think of is to wrap a chain around them, wish i had gotten hooks and not eyes owell i have two s hooks on the bottom but that takes up precious space prolly just have to scrap them and get some hooks.

**edit*Lol look at the fit on that door, i spent like 2 hours mayb more who knows was smoking trying to get the doors to fit right, finally to measure them and realize one isn't square, well neither one really is ones just really bad hehe, prolly gonna hang some black 3 mil plastic sheeting i have to cover the door gap and edges also have one of those magnetic baby locks to put on, ill let yah know if they work good.


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

man i wish that was still full right now im scrapping the last bit of kief from the grinder : (

Think i need to pick up a bit? thats what happens when your addicted to games like Vanguard and Everquest back in the day hehe.


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

*fergot pic, what was that coffee table thread ah how you know your a stoner.


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

84 in the path of the fan and 86 in the baby box sheesh what happens when i turn the other light on.  hrm what to do to lower the temps more? should i add even more intake vents?  Hrm and i don't have the carbon in the filter yet which will slow down the exhaust fan a bit so maybe im going to have to go big on the exhaust fan, i don't wanna!! i need something quiet and as you can see not much space.

*added a fan blowing on them with the door open thatll cool it down but i need stealth sheesh.

**how many times can one reply to their own thread before anyone else?

***edits not replys now heh, 94 degrees up top with both lights on, gonna try chopping more intake into it and see what it does.

**** added a 2 x2 hole in the back and used the incense trick i posted in the DIY and i still have a strong neg air pressure even with one intake fan temps didn't drop any up top but the air is flowing from the bottom to up there i checked. guess ima have to cut a bigger hole and see what happens, thats for tomorrow though.

I wonder if i should add an intake on the second shelf? I think that would **** up the airflow though.  I think i need to get two decent fans for each shelf that 80 mm computer fan isn't pushing much air, only running on 3.8 volts though.


----------



## AsianSky (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice set up you got there clambake! With the light you should get a Hi-Low Light hanger from htgsupply for under $10. Easy control your HID. Well, looking at your wardrove setup make me want to build one soon too! Nice work there bud, keep us updated alright!


----------



## clambake (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks wish i had read your post before i went out and got some chains, owell they work.

i've added some more vents in the back and a 6 inch squirrel fan down below ill get one for the top to when i start using it, that thing made the difference brought temps down to 74.

also those magnetic baby locks Tot locks work wonderfully for stealth lockage.  the instructions **** bad so just use common sense and they are easy to install. i don't have much time now but ill add picks when i get it all the way finished, just have to add another fan and block the light leaks in the  back and in between the two doors, i got the door edges stoped with some plastique


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent spot to grow some dank. I've had something similar but much more 'ghetto'ish'


----------



## clambake (Mar 27, 2008)

moved this to a new thread in the grow journal area. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23975&highlight=clambake


----------

